# CODEPENDENT



## kaytea111 (Mar 19, 2008)

Codependency. If you do not know what that means, you will soon. I am writing this because I myself, had once been codependent and I know many who still are. Codependency is a problem alot of troubled people face; but you dont always need to be troubled to be codependent.
    Condependency is when you need constant companionship. It truly does not matter who with; but that you need someone. Mainly, a boyfriend or a girlfriend. Codependent people can not keep a good relationship because they generally feel no attraction to the other person and have no commitment.    
        Codependent people do not stay single for long because they are always seeking another partner before they are finished with their current partner. They tend to jump from person to another.
    I do not know why people are codependent but it could possibly be from past relationship issues, family problems, personal situations or whatever. It does not have to be anything; you can just be simply codependent aswell.
    These are not bad people; but they should not be praised. They need to find it within themselves; where they can rise up a level to realize that they can be alone. Being alone should not be a fear.
    Being alone is not a bad thing. Some may portait it as bad, but it truly is not. Being in a relationship is not bad either; it actually is amazing when you find someone right. I like to not worry about relationships and just take it how it comes.
    As I said, I used to be codependent; I did not get into any relationships because of that reason. Then I just decided one day to stop caring and to live my life as is. A few months and boyfriends later, I find myself in a very good relationship. 
    Just because I had a few boyfriends does not mean I am codependent. I used to be codependent because I would be the one asking the guys, and very often too. But I stopped and guys asked me. I said no to many and yes to some.     
    Some signs that you may be codependent is that anywhere you look, you see an ex of yours. Another sign is that when your done with one relationship, you shoot right for another. Dont.        Just live life how is it. Love who loves you. Dont care about those who hate you. Stay single and fun; or get into a relationship. But only if you truly love that person. Not just for the ride. Love yourself before you love someone else.
    Try to go a few months without someone to see if your codependent or not. Even if someone asks you out, say no. Be yourself. Discover yourself. Become one with yourself. Never let that go.


----------



## Chessrogue (Mar 20, 2008)

Good post, I agree with you that being alone should not be feared. As a child I grew up with an independent streak. I always had friends to hang out with but I also valued the time I had to myself. Sometimes it's good to just get away from everyone for awhile so you can get to know yourself better and think about important issues in solitude. As far as companionship goes, patience is a key virtue. Don't settle for less than what you deserve!!


----------



## kaytea111 (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks 
and yea, I just want the message to get out that you can be alone but not be shunned.


----------

